# New to the forum but not new to Trek Bikes.



## oneoldrider (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had a Trek Hybrid for about 10 years and rid it at least 3 times a week for about 8 miles. I am 75 years old and seems like the effort to ride is getting harder all the time. I love to ride and hate to give it up. I have never owned or road a “road bike”. My question to the board is; does it take less effort to ride a road bike and how much can I expect to pay for a decent trek road bike? Nothing fancy but something that will serve my purpose that I mentioned above?
Thanks in advance


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome! I hope I'm still pedaling away when I'm 75. What type of surface do you ride on? Most smooth road? How wide are your tires on your hybrid? It may be as simple as having your local shop put on a 1.25 "slick" tire.

From the Trek lineup, have a look at the new Fisher Fast City bikes.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

A road bike will be faster but likely more uncomfortable. Also look at the Trek FX line



> Road bike speed and upright comfort join together for aggressive fitness rides or long commutes. Available with lightweight TCT Carbon or hydroformed Alpha Black Aluminum frames, rigid performance forks and fast-rolling 700c wheels.


http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/bike_path/#fx


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought my first road bike at 64. Now I own three. I suspect you'll like a road bike. My club has several riders in their 80's.

My new Madone 5.2 is just superb. If you spring for a Madone, you'll probably want a more upright riding position than the average 28 year-old so get* Trek's new H3 geometry *or use a stem riser.

For a best buy, it is hard to beat the *Trek 1.5 bike*. It's aluminium so you'll need a Satori stem riser to get an upright riding position (I have one on 2 of my bikes; they work fine).


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Trek 2.1 is also available in an H3 for 2010. It's only $1200--I'd definitely recommend an H3 2.1 over an H2 1.5. If you're thinking of riding longer distances, get a road bike rather than an FX.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> The Trek 2.1 is also available in an H3 for 2010. It's only $1200--I'd definitely recommend an H3 2.1... .


That's going to be a winner for them.


----------

